# Buying a 2008 Cervelo Soloist Team and Need Advice!



## bzuzow

Hi Guys!

I'm relatively new to the racing world (I've only completed one sprint triathlon and intend to get into more cycling and tris in the near future) and am looking to purchase my first racing road bike. I've been looking to buy new (either the Roubaix Triple or the Dolce Comp-Both $1300 with 105 components) but recently found a used (300 training miles on it) 2008 Cervelo Soloist Team bike for $1300. This bike has full ultegra and also comes with an extra saddle and seat post as well as aerobars for converting it to a tri bike. 

I test road the same model in a store today and though it feels somewhat flimsy....it also felt like it conformed to me. I thought the ride went well but just read a thread regarding the harshness of the 2007 Cervelo Soloist ride. 

Can anyone give me some insight on this issue? Is the 2008 model much different than the 2007? What about price, is it a good deal? Also is anyone else familiar with the Roubaix and Dolce in comparison to the Soloist Team?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!! I'm looking to purchase this bike Friday.

Thanks!


----------



## BikeGeek

I just switched from a 2006 roubaix to a soloist and would not go back to the roubaix. The soloist is a harsher ride and I feel much better suited to racing it feels much more responsive and precise. The only knock against it is the wheelset is kinda lame.

It is a personal choice though and I suggest riding them both and going with the one that suits you.


----------



## bruni94

*Soloist Team*

I have the 06 plus two other bikes a trek carbon and a custom steel and the soloist is faster by 1-2 mph and is not a bad ride just different---it is more comfortable than other trek aluminums I had...I have done a couple of centuries on it...it is extremely stiff and responsive if that is what you want...the other two might be a tad more comfortable on long rides but not much...for racing or fast riding the best two choices imo are cervelo or cannondale---


----------



## ping771

I emailed you a response at your personal account, so please check it. Thanks. 



bzuzow said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm relatively new to the racing world (I've only completed one sprint triathlon and intend to get into more cycling and tris in the near future) and am looking to purchase my first racing road bike. I've been looking to buy new (either the Roubaix Triple or the Dolce Comp-Both $1300 with 105 components) but recently found a used (300 training miles on it) 2008 Cervelo Soloist Team bike for $1300. This bike has full ultegra and also comes with an extra saddle and seat post as well as aerobars for converting it to a tri bike.
> 
> I test road the same model in a store today and though it feels somewhat flimsy....it also felt like it conformed to me. I thought the ride went well but just read a thread regarding the harshness of the 2007 Cervelo Soloist ride.
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight on this issue? Is the 2008 model much different than the 2007? What about price, is it a good deal? Also is anyone else familiar with the Roubaix and Dolce in comparison to the Soloist Team?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!! I'm looking to purchase this bike Friday.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ping771

My response to you was sent per your instructions to your personal email account, not here.




bzuzow said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm relatively new to the racing world (I've only completed one sprint triathlon and intend to get into more cycling and tris in the near future) and am looking to purchase my first racing road bike. I've been looking to buy new (either the Roubaix Triple or the Dolce Comp-Both $1300 with 105 components) but recently found a used (300 training miles on it) 2008 Cervelo Soloist Team bike for $1300. This bike has full ultegra and also comes with an extra saddle and seat post as well as aerobars for converting it to a tri bike.
> 
> I test road the same model in a store today and though it feels somewhat flimsy....it also felt like it conformed to me. I thought the ride went well but just read a thread regarding the harshness of the 2007 Cervelo Soloist ride.
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight on this issue? Is the 2008 model much different than the 2007? What about price, is it a good deal? Also is anyone else familiar with the Roubaix and Dolce in comparison to the Soloist Team?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!! I'm looking to purchase this bike Friday.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## B-Rant

Seems like a no-brainer.
1. For anything but racing on cobblestones, the Cervelo is a much better race bike than the Roubaix or the Dolce. 5 guys from Team CSC have a Soloist in the garage and team CSC riders rode Soloist team bikes to multiple victories as recently as 2007. How many of the pros that ride Specialized have a Dolce in the garage for training? 

2. Sounds like you are doing some triathlons. The Soloist has better geometry for this when you turn the post around. It's basically a Tri bike that doubles as a road riding frame.

3. Not sure what you mean by "flimsy". The Soloist is much stiffer than the Roubaix or Dolce. To get the kind of stiffness that you find in the Soloist, you would have to move up to the Taramac series. Personally, I think the Soloist puts the low-end Taramac frames to shame as well. Again, if the team CSC guys that are pumping 400+ watts on these things don't think they are flimsy, I'm pretty sure you're just sensing some of the qualities of the aluminum frame. I'm 6'4'', 215lbs and my 58 Soloist Team feels solid as a rock (maybe a bit noisy). You will not find a better bike for racing at the Soloist price point.

4. $1300 is probably a good deal. There's no difference between the '07 and '08 frames. It would cost you $2000 to get the same bike today. Plus, Ultegra '07 components are much better than the 105 stuff on the specialized. And, you can upgrade the Soloist frame to higher end stuff (wheels) without worrying that you are putting nice components on a crummy frame. Again, good enough for team CSC, probably good enough for you.


----------



## ping771

What I forgot to answer is your question about differences to the 2007 and 2008 Soloist. The answer is very little. The 2007 came in an anodized grey color, which was a turn off for many from the 2006 black paint, b/c the gray was lighter in color than the fork which was black. The color choice in my opinion got worse in 2008 b/c the light grey and red accents just looks gaudy and frankly make the bike look cheap. 

Other changes from 07 to 08 were I think that Cervelo used different handlebar, stem, saddle and wheelsets, but both are roughly equal in quality and weight.

\


----------



## mkarakus

As I am in the market for Cervelo and would like to build on this great conversation. Other than the color do you know the difference between the 2006 and 2008 Cervelo Soloist Team Ultegra?


----------

